# overdosed Melanotan II --> DARK LIPS AND EYE RINGS



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

hi guys , sorry for making ANOTHER mt2 side-effect thread , i just cant find answers for my problem which is :

i think i overdosed in the loading? : i did first day 0,25mg second 0,5mg , third 0,75 and fourth 1,0mg then i took 1 mg for the next 3 days ED. Now i got dark lips and dark rings around my eyes , does anybody know how to get rid of those ? should i stop mt2 and wait for it to clear out or should i just take 0,25 once or twiice a weak before tanning ? anybody ever dealed with this ? i'm f**king scared and really paranoid about these :S .........


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dude stop dosing now and wait for it to work its way out your system. I didnt jab for over 2 weeks and i went pretty pale.

With the summer coming too you might find you'll go darker as it reacts to sunlight as you probably know.

Don't think there is anything you can do to help it come out of your system quicker. Just dony jab anymore.


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

i stopped yesterday , i just wanted to know if anybody dealed with this kind of problem and know how long it will take to get back to normal etc :S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

razor0205 said:


> i stopped yesterday , i just wanted to know if anybody dealed with this kind of problem and know how long it will take to get back to normal etc :S


I think it differs from person to person. If i dont jab or use a sunbed for 2 weeks i go quite pale again. So it all depends tbh.

Your supposed to tapper the doses up over a 9 day period.


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I think it differs from person to person. If i dont jab or use a sunbed for 2 weeks i go quite pale again. So it all depends tbh.
> 
> Your supposed to tapper the doses up over a 9 day period.


i tappered it up , but 1 mg seems to high ,i think i wont load anymore , just 250mcg or 500 mcg before tanning , what do you think about that


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

1mg ED


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> 1mg ED


i didnt know how stong this stuff is , read everywhere to taper up to 1mg and take that ED until you reach that desired tan -.- , now i got really dark eye rings , feel like I look stupid as hell


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

razor0205 said:


> i didnt know how stong this stuff is , read everywhere to taper up to 1mg and take that ED until you reach that desired tan -.- , now i got really dark eye rings , feel like I look stupid as hell


You should of done your research tbh. NEVER inject sh1t into your body that your not 100% clued up on about.

Keep off it for a while then then gradually work up to the 500mcg, 3days 100mcg 3 days 200mcg 3 day 300mcg so on and so forth. Then see how you get on with that. If you need to dose higher then crack on. Dont just jab 500mcg again when you start. Your body wont know what to do with it.


----------

